# Barrel Nicks....



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

These nicks can't be normal???

Here are two pictures of the barrel from my Sig Sauer P226 Elite .40S&W which has about 400 rounds 
down range. The pics are enlarged to better show the nicks. They are deep enough so when you 
run your fingernail across the top of barrel, you can easily feel them.

I'm thinking my P226 needs to take a trip back to the factory, what does everyone think?

Thanks for your opinions and comments....

The top of barrel showing the location of the nicks....










A closeup of the nicks....


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I'd agree that a factory inspection might be a good idea.

This may be a silly question, but did you happen to look at this area prior to shooting the weapon, or only after it had been fired? I'm just wondering if they were there all along (factory defect, perhaps), or if they developed during the course of shooting.


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

The pistol has been cleaned and inspected after every trip to the range. I noticed the nicks after yesteday's trip. The entire barrel has shown more and more wear as more ammo has been fired through it....


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U need that looked at by the factory - I've never had that before...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Yes by all means send that back to Sig. Something is out of wack in the timing on that pistol. Good luck.


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I just got back from sending the P226 back to Sig. Bummer, who would of thought I'd have to send it in for repair after only 400 rounds? 
:smt076

I'm not having any luck at all with guns. I bought a S&W M&40 early Nov. It started dropping the mag at 30 rounds. It went back to S&W, took one month to get it back. While the M&P was gone I turned around a few days later and bought the Sig with the intention of selling the M&P back to the gun shop and apply the refund to the cost of the Sig, but I ended up keeping the M&P.

Now my wife is worried and said, "when I send guns back I turn around and buy another one right away". She knows I've been looking at 1911's... S&W, Springfield, Sig and Taurus. I also want to get a .44 Charter Arms Bulldog Pug. Hmmmmmmmmm... a trip to the gun shop might just be what the doctor perscribed for me feeling bad about having to send the Sig back.... :mrgreen:


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

Great customer service from Sig!!! Exactly 1 week turn around. I sent my P226 back 
to the factory with a prepaid UPS label on a Friday. It was back in my hands the following 
Friday with a new barrel and new sights. No explanation on what caused the barrel nicks, 
even after a callto the CS rep, Jason and him talking to the smith that looked at the gun. 
We'll see how the new barrel holds up this time.

And yes, while the P226 was gone I made that trip to the gun shop and traded the M&P40 
for a Springfield 1911 PX9151LP Loaded.

All is well again!!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice 1911!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

AZ Outlaws said:


> Great customer service from Sig!!! Exactly 1 week turn around. I sent my P226 back
> to the factory with a prepaid UPS label on a Friday. It was back in my hands the following
> Friday with a new barrel and new sights. No explanation on what caused the barrel nicks,
> even after a callto the CS rep, Jason and him talking to the smith that looked at the gun.
> ...


Very good choice here Mr AZ Outlaws. Now get a couple hundred WWB and give us a report of what you think of that Springer. Bet you'll like it as they are a fine pistol. I sure would like to have one in my stable but I got two S&W's and that's enought (naw just kidding):smt082. There' never enought when it come to guns. Good luck with yours.:smt1099


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

That's a great turnaround time from SIG.

Hope you have better luck from here on out!


----------

